# is there a fish that eats decaying plant matter?



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

is there a fish that eats decaying plant matter? I have a plant that shed lots of tiny little leaves, now they are all over. I think they are too big to suck up in the filter. I was hoping there were fish I could get that would eat it. I will also keep vacuuming the tank.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Fish don't eat decaying plant matter, no food value in it. Bacteria and maybe some snails will eat it. I have a strong filter (Marineland 200) that traps plant material against the siphon screen that I must remove frequently. This is an easy way to remove old plant material.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Apple snails eat decaying plant matter


----------

